# Does anyone feed Simply Nourish?



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I hear a lot on this forum about Natural Balance, Innova, Royal Canin, and Natural Balance. I saw this food Simply Nourish Indoor Turkey and Oatmeal food at Petsmart today, and was wondering if anyone was familiar or had experience with it. The ingredients and analysis looked pretty good:

Ingredients:
Turkey, Turkey Meal, Oatmeal, Rice Flour, Dried Chicken, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dried Chicory Root, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Dried Carrots, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Taurine.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein Not less than 32.0%
Crude Fat Not more than 10.0%
Crude Fiber Not less than 5.0%
Moisture Not more than 10.0%
Ash Not more than 7.5%
Linoleic Acid Not less than 2.7%
Calcium Not less than 1.7%
Phosphorus Not less than 1.3%
Potassium Not less than 0.60
Magnesium Not more than 0.12%
Zinc Not less than 175/kg
Selenium Not less than 0.3 mg/kg
Vitamin A Not less than 30,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E *Not less than 350 IU/KG
Taurine Not less than 0.20%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids *Not less than 2.8%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids *Not less than 0.35%
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) Not less than 10 mg/kg
Beta carotene*Not less than 3.0 mg/kg
Lycopene*Not less than 0.5 mg/kg


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i was feeding my girls this but the fish kind, they really liked it but the fish made their poop smell :lol: i never saw the turkey one


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The ingredients look fantastic, and the percentages are all perfect. I say give it a try and let us know how they like it! I don't think I've heard of this food before, and it's always great to find new ones to recommend (especially if they're sold in the bigger stores where they're more easily found for everyone).


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah it looked good to me too! And it wasn't expensive at all - which is one of the reasons I picked it up off of the shelf to look at it  

I'll try it as soon as my Kazooie gets here and all settled in and let everyone know how it goes 


EDIT: Just found out why no one has really heard of/used this food before. It's a Petsmart specific brand - so if there aren't any Petsmarts around, then this food wouldn't be available. But it has great online reviews so I'm excited about it.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

OK so I'm reporting back about this brand.
I must say that I love it. For those with hedgehogs picky about kibble shape, Simply Nourish has X shaped kibbles which make for easy chewing. The kibbles themselves are also pretty small compared to other cat foods - it almost looks like it might be a kitten-sized kibble. It also has great ingredients and analysis facts, and is very cheap considering the high quality: I purchased the 3.5lb bag for $9.99 USD. It also comes in a bunch of different flavors, turkey being the one I picked because of the fat/protein content. 
The biggest plus is that my Kazooie LOVES it, as it is gone before her kitten food that I'm still feeding her from the breeder. I definitely recommend trying out this food, because I plan to feed this food to both my little quilled one and my fat lazy cat as long as it is on the market.
 I feel that this is a great success haha


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

coribelle said:


> OK so I'm reporting back about this brand.
> I must say that I love it. For those with hedgehogs picky about kibble shape, Simply Nourish has X shaped kibbles which make for easy chewing. The kibbles themselves are also pretty small compared to other cat foods - it almost looks like it might be a kitten-sized kibble. It also has great ingredients and analysis facts, and is very cheap considering the high quality: I purchased the 3.5lb bag for $9.99 USD. It also comes in a bunch of different flavors, turkey being the one I picked because of the fat/protein content.
> The biggest plus is that my Kazooie LOVES it, as it is gone before her kitten food that I'm still feeding her from the breeder. I definitely recommend trying out this food, because I plan to feed this food to both my little quilled one and my fat lazy cat as long as it is on the market.
> I feel that this is a great success haha


Great! I think that will be Diggory's replacement for the kitten food when he grows out of it! Thank you for trying it out!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like it's a Petsmart-only brand. I'll try to remember to take a look and maybe ask for one of the little sample bags the next time I'm there, but the local chain store is PetCo, so it would be too much out of my way to go after this one specifically to add to Ares' mix. Thanks for the info about it though!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I think i'm going to try this when our bag of BB runs out, It'll be something different for him


----------

